# Csv harare - vfs



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

Guys why is VFS Harare do incompetent. I thought my situation was bad but the stories are horrific. People have been waiting since December 2018 for their csv. Those who are awaiting an outcome please let's call them and email them daily. This is unacceptable. I've missed my start day for work by over a month. Yet they charge you over USD$200 to process this visa. Does anyone know if I can escalate this issue. I'm so upset with vfs unprofessionalism


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

its not VFS fault. VFS simply accepts you application and forwards it to DHA. VFS is quite efficient. Very efficient. In no more than 2 days they would have forwarded your application to DHA. The problem is DHA - which is pretty much a black hole.

You can c


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

CSV_MAY2019_Harare said:


> Guys why is VFS Harare do incompetent. I thought my situation was bad but the stories are horrific. People have been waiting since December 2018 for their csv. Those who are awaiting an outcome please let's call them and email them daily. This is unacceptable. I've missed my start day for work by over a month. Yet they charge you over USD$200 to process this visa. Does anyone know if I can escalate this issue. I'm so upset with vfs unprofessionalism


VFS is actually extremely efficient in my experience. Application process is very quick and they send applications to the embassy on the same day. They also return the passport as soon as they receive it back from the embassy. They however have no control over how long the embassy takes to process the actual application.


----------



## jingleson (May 26, 2016)

Can one get back the passport without affecting an application? Is there any recourse should they withhold the passport for a very long time? or if they come back 2 years later and reject your application?


----------

